# Schriftunterschied InDesign / Web



## NBOne (16. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

wieso sieht eine Schriftart in InDesign leicht anders aus, als wenn ich sie im Web verwende, obwohl Schriftgröße, Zeilen und Buchstabenabstand gleich eingestellt sind.

Was sind die Suchbegriffe, über die ich mich zu dem Thema einlesen kann?

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## ComFreek (16. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

vielleicht rendert der Browser die Schriftart nicht in einer so hohen Qualität wie InDesign. Das kann man z.B. bei Safari einstellen.


----------



## _Alex_ (19. Juni 2012)

Um was für eine Schriftart handelt es sich? Im Web würde ich nach möglichkeit auf die Standard-Schriftarten zurückgreifen. Hier noch ein guer Link zum Thema:

http://www.web-praesenz.ch/standard-schriften.html

MFG


----------

